# Northern Chicago Suburbs



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Well that time of year will be upon us before we know it.

I have 1 open position to still fill this year on my crew of dedicated employees. We are a commercial property only snow and ice company that has all newer equipment in great working condition. If you possess the following characteristics and have the references to back it up than you might be who I am looking for.

· 5 YEARS MINIMUM EXPERIENCE PLOWING SNOW AND WORKING A SALTER

· CLEAN AND VALID DRIVERS LICENSE

· AVAILABLE ALL HOURS OF THE DAY

· SELF STARTER AND SELF MOTIVATED

· ABILITY TO WORK A SKID STEER TRACTOR WITH A 10' PUSH BOX

· NO DUI'S

· DESIRE TO MAKE $50.00/HOUR USING MY EQUIPMENT.

· DESIRE TO BE PAID WITHIN 1 WEEK OF SERVICE

· DESIRE TO WORK WITH ONE OF THE NORTHSHORE'S MOST DEDICATED COMPANIES TO BOTH ITS EMPLOYEES AND ITS CUSTOMERS.

· NORTHBROOK AND GLENVIEW SERVICE AREA

Please email your resume to

Scott Bush
A.D. Bush Concrete Const. Co. Inc.
454 Pfingsten Rd.
Northbrook, IL. 60062
847-564-3295 Office
847-668-1827 Cell

www.Bushsnowplowing.com


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't help myself. "Desire to make 50.00 per hour using my equipment". I'm sure they all have that, but none of them will ever make that.


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually Jeff that is where you are wrong. All of my experienced drivers make $50.00 hr. using my equipment. It is with this high pay, I am able to ONLY keep the good guys and get rid of the bad. I bring a little something to the snow service that many others don't, an honest pay scale for an honest employee. Not only does my company go that far in pay, but we also guarantee a 4 hour min. payout if you are called in.


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Still looking for one or two dependable people to join our team. Great pay, no chasing your money, excellent equipment. If you are not interested for yourself then please pass our name onto a trustworthy companion. Our account base slowly but surely clips away with new commercial accounts.

Scott Bush
A. D. Bush Concrete
Northbrook, Illinois 
Www.bushsnowplowing.com


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ADBsnowremoval said:


> Still looking for one or two dependable people to join our team. Great pay, no chasing your money, excellent equipment. If you are not interested for yourself then please pass our name onto a trustworthy companion. Our account base slowly but surely clips away with new commercial accounts.
> 
> Scott Bush
> A. D. Bush Concrete
> ...


Do you pay the same $50 an hour if I have a 6.5 footer on a 4 wd S10 as if I have a 9.6 MVP3 on a 1 ton?


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Neither my friend. That is to run my equipment. My trucks, my tractors, my salters. You can bring your shovel if you have one you prefer.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Do you pay the same $50 an hour if I have a 6.5 footer on a 4 wd S10 as if I have a 9.6 MVP3 on a 1 ton?


This is why I was having such a hard time believing he pays EMPLOYEES 50.00 per hour. Never heard of that around here. If he does, more power to him, but it's hard to believe.


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Ask my current employees. Research my company. 45 years in business only hiring those I can trust to meet our standards. Higher pay to attract dependable and reliable people. We are not the largest firm by any means, but keep tight routes and easily manageable time schedules.


----------

